# Wild Parsnip !



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

We have been having a huge problem with Wild or Poison Parsnip taking over our road sides and now gaining ground in some of our fields. Has any one found a good way to combat this stuff?

http://healthvermont.gov/enviro/outdoor/wildparsnip.aspx


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I would guess triclopyr or aminolypyrid (spelling?) would knock its socks off. We've got that giant hogweed crap growing here. What a mess it makes.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, you will need a residual along roadsides if you want decent success.

Regards, Mike.


----------

